# Army with the least number of minis?



## Skalgrim (Apr 22, 2012)

Hey

Just sunday afternoon wondering, really... I get used to the idea that Orks and IG tend towards having the highest numbers of minis in an army... but who do you think has the fewest?

:biggrin:


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

khrone forever said:


>


Neither helpful, mature, funny or informative, another quality post for heresy online.

I reckon grey knights could have the least models, but I've seen some pretty small eldar and blood angel armies as well.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

This thread in some form or another pops up every other month here, hence the troll response I am betting.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

its blatantly obvious. grey knights hands down. i just made a 2000pts list with all of 16 people in, 10 terminators, draigo, grand master, 2 venerable dreads and a dreadknight

[EDIT] and a quick search would have revealed several threads also


----------



## Skalgrim (Apr 22, 2012)

Wasn't trolling, am new(ish) round here, should've used search, sorry, but still no excuse for purile behaviour, but I guess if that does it for you, more power to you, Khrone.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

i believe its spelt puerile, but thats by the by. yes it was, and im sorry


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

It's puerile. Not purile. :wink:

The answer is Grey Knights at virtually every points level, although Tyranids can have many more models than either Orks or IG.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

My Necrons tend to have a smaller model count than most opponents, especially when fielding Wraiths. That said, I did face a Dark Eldar force with fewer models once. That was very weird.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh, actually, Space Wolves can do a pretty damn small model count force...


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Pretty much any of the 'Wing' type armies can be quite small in model count.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I really wanted to play a hord tyranid army. But, after playing it a few times, all the work envolved with setup, take down, and movement just made it no fun. The draw of the small army is definitely cool. I've tried using the ultra elite BA army, also, but it's usually not too competitive.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

i think in a thread a while ago Doelago did a 1500 (or bigger - cba to find it) point SW list that had around 9 models


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

I created a 10 Model BA list that came in at 2445 pts .... and it was a legal list. Just depends on how you build it.


----------



## redmapa (Nov 9, 2011)

Did you buy all IC and gave everyone a land raider or something?


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

I am guessing the OP meant models on the board? It's easy to run a GK Paladin/Terminator list with 11-21 models on the board. It would be pretty fun actually lol. 

As far as smallest model range available I think SoB would win that easily.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

khrone forever said:


> i believe its spelt puerile


The irony...it BURNS!!!!!!!! Seriously, should someone with a misspelled screen name _ever_ correct someone else?!


Anywho.... GKs could have the smallest if points values weren't taken into account. 3 models and done. Draigo + Paladin+ Paladin.



> I created a 10 Model BA list that came in at 2445 pts .... and it was a legal list. Just depends on how you build it.


OK I'll bite... let's see it!


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

DeathKlokk said:


> The irony...it BURNS!!!!!!!! Seriously, should someone with a misspelled screen name _ever_ correct someone else?!


From the Oxford Dictionary:

Spell
verb (past and past participle _spelled_ or chiefly British _spelt_)

but I have no come back for Khrone



DeathKlokk said:


> Anywho.... GKs could have the smallest if points values weren't taken into account. 3 models and done. Draigo + Paladin+ Paladin.


I was a bit surprised that it took so long for the "overpowered and overpriced" GK's to come up, I thought "The Draigo Trio" would be first cab off the rank.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

> From the Oxford Dictionary:
> 
> Spell
> verb (past and past participle spelled or chiefly British spelt)


thanks :biggrin:

when i made the account, i was shit at spelling. and its quite amusing to see how many people auto correct it in their heads


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

lewl ti tath dol tnigh nst'i ? oS glon sa lal teh ttlers rea trhee uyo cna sllit drea ti


----------



## Mitnal (Jan 20, 2012)

I might just go buy a 15 model 2000 points list, gotta get lucky on that deep strike


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Mitnal said:


> I might just go buy a 15 model 2000 points list, gotta get lucky on that deep strike


get the GK's Mordrak, luck has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Mitnal (Jan 20, 2012)

hmm, every time I play GK they run duel Stormravens with pallies in both and Draig in a LR.... I have come to hate that over powered HQ, lucky enough Lysander has given him a beating almost everytime, besides the time he tripped and draig killed him in a turn of combat =-/

Oh and the time I tanked shocked him with 2 Rhinos and he stood his gound and killed them all (I just wanted him to move!)


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

That Storm Raven / Land Raider list would get mulched by a good Death Company list.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

jaysen said:


> That Storm Raven / Land Raider list would get mulched by a good Death Company list.


If only such a thing existed...:wink:


----------



## Mitnal (Jan 20, 2012)

I completly laughed hard enough that I just spewed coffee all over my computer at work from your comment Elessar.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, sorry!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Oddly enough as well as being one of the most numerous model count for lists Tyranids can also be one of the least. You can field a 1500 point army consisting of 9 models. Would be worth a laugh.

Also not too long ago Doelago made a 1500 point Grey Knight army consisting of just 6 models. It featured Draigo, another Grand Master, 2 Single Paladin squads in 2 Land Raiders.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

khrone forever said:


> its blatantly obvious. grey knights hands down. i just made a 2000pts list with all of 16 people in, 10 terminators, draigo, grand master, 2 venerable dreads and a dreadknight


And after a few minutes of searching for my various codecies I made ~2k lists with both Chaos Daemons and Space Wolves with less than sixteen models. And it would not surprise me all that much to discover that Tyranids and Orks could do it or come close (I know 'nids can easily hit the 1500 point mark with about ten models and Orks can get over 700 points for a mere eight models and no upgrades to speak of.)

So no, its not quite so obvious.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

OIIIIIIO said:


> I created a 10 Model BA list that came in at 2445 pts .... and it was a legal list. Just depends on how you build it.


 You actually can! With only Ten Models.

Example:



> HQ
> 
> Astorath The Grim (1 Model)
> 
> ...


Minimum FoC. Points values would go up with appropriate Wargear.

Alice

Edit: I forgot Astaroth has a Jump Pack, making the third Land Raider unavailable. Replaced with a Storm Raven.



> HQ
> 
> Astorath The Grim - 220pts
> 
> ...



Can't make more than that without deeper investigation. Either way, it can be done.


----------



## Mitnal (Jan 20, 2012)

Good lord! If someone did that list I would love to play them... Just for fun I would foot slog marines


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Now the real question is which of these small lists is even mildly competative?


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

Oh who cares, be hilarious to do and fight the BA one haha


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

logan
njal runic tda
bjorn pc

Rockfist
TDA WGP TH/SS MB
TDA WGP TH/SS MB
LRC HKM SB MM EA

4 Bloodclaws PF Plasma gun Plasma Pistol
Lukas
LRC HKM SB MM EA

Ven Dread TLLC HF EA WTN WTT SoM
Ven Dread TLLC HF EA WTN WTT SoM

2494 points 15 models


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I imagine you could make a very expensive Gold-wing list that could come under 20 models if you got some tanks in there to.

Sanguinor, Dante, 2 squads of Guards w/upgrades etc.


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

Can do 25 models in 1000pts with guard, not really as silly as 10 though in 2500, though I think a more common 1750 limit would of been better.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Heh I could hit 1750 with much much less than I did 2500


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

scscofield said:


> Heh I could hit 1750 with much much less than I did 2500


Well obviously, but how many people play 2500pts?, the most common is from 1500-2000, hence 1750


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Orochi said:


> I imagine you could make a very expensive Gold-wing list that could come under 20 models if you got some tanks in there to.
> 
> Sanguinor, Dante, 2 squads of Guards w/upgrades etc.


This list needs more Nipples. Failing that, a trio of Stormravens would surely reach around 1600-1700?


----------



## redmapa (Nov 9, 2011)

Dante 225
Sanguinor 275
Sanguinary Guard x5 +Death Mask +Infernus Pistols +Chapter Banner 305
Death Company x4 +Lemartes +Jump Packs +Thunderhammers 410
DC Dreadnought +SB +MG 150
Land Raider x3 - Multi-Melta / Extra Armor / Search Light / Storm Bolter / Hunter Killer Missile 888

16 models at 2253pts, thats the most I think I can make with BA..


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

redmapa said:


> Dante 225
> Sanguinor 275
> Sanguinary Guard x5 +Death Mask +Infernus Pistols +Chapter Banner 305
> Death Company x4 +Lemartes +Jump Packs +Thunderhammers 410
> ...


None of those Land Raiders are available to that list. All Infantry models have Jump Packs.

Alice


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

What we should be talking about is "What is the most competitive list with a small model count in the 2000pt range?" And, you'd have to preface this with what sort of game it was. For instance, are setups and turns timed? Are there objectives that have to be captured? How many and how far from deployment zones? How many turns? What's the size of the table? These all would factor.

Sanguinor, Furioso Librarians, Storm Ravens, Loaded Death Company with Lemartes, Death Company Dreadnaught...


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

Who cares if its competitive though, just put any small army to around 2000pts, fuck competitiveness


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

I always have wanted to do the opposite with my lists  

Njal Runic TDA

15 Bloodclaws
1 flamer, 1 melta
PF
WGP TDA CF/SS

15 Bloodclaws
1 flamer, 1 melta
PF
WGP TDA CF/SS

15 Bloodclaws
1 flamer, 1 melta
PF
WGP TDA CF/SS

15 Bloodclaws
1 flamer, 1 melta
PF
WGP TDA CF/SS

15 Bloodclaws
1 flamer, 1 melta
PF
WGP TDA CF/SS

15 Bloodclaws
1 flamer, 1 melta
PF
WGP TDA CF/SS

15 Bloodclaws
1 flamer, 1 melta
PF
WGP TDA CF/SS CML

96 Troop models with Njal in the middle :-D 2491 pts


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

scscofield said:


> I always have wanted to do the opposite with my lists
> 
> ...Big Long Army List...
> 
> 96 Troop models with Njal in the middle :-D 2491 pts


You want to do big SM Armies?

Try a Death Company Army:

HQ

Astaroth
Honour Guard

Psycho Tycho
Honour Guard

Troops

30 Death Company
30 Death Company
30 Death Company
30 Death Company
30 Death Company
30 Death Company
Lemartes

Dedicated Transport

Land Raider (DC)
Land Raider (DC)
Land Raider (DC)
Land Raider (DC)
Land Raider (DC)
Land Raider (DC)
Land Raider (Tycho)

Heavy Support

Devastator Squad
Devastator Squad
Devastator Squad

-------------------------------------------

Thats 230 models, without Elites or Fast Attack choices

Alice


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Can you give them the F/C FNP bubble?


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

scscofield said:


> Can you give them the F/C FNP bubble?


Aye, add the Elites choice as 3 Sanguinary Priests. add them to the 2 Sanguinary Novitiates from the Honour Guards and you have 5 FnP bubbles floating around the Field.

Alice


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

That would be hilarious to see set up on a board


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Aye it would be. And if the player wasn't restricted by the FoC, as in Apocalypse, you could add the '1 Death Company Dread for every 5 Death Company' that is allowed in the Codex. So thats another 36 models... All of them Blenders on Legs... 

Alice


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I can make a Nid list with just 13 models at 2,500 points. Turns out there is a lot of pointless crap to slap on the stuff.

HQ

Hive Tyrant-armed with twin linked Devourers with Brainleech worms and a Heavy Venom Cannon, has the Old Adversary, Hive Commander and Indescribable horror upgrades as well as Adrenal Glands, Toxin Sacs, Acid Blood, Implant Attack, Toxic Miasma and Regenaration as well as wings-430 points

Hive Tyrant-armed with twin linked Devourers with Brainleech worms and a Heavy Venom Cannon, has the Old Adversary and Indescribable horror upgrades as well as Adrenal Glands, Toxin Sacs, Acid Blood, Implant Attack, Toxic Miasma and Regenaration as well as wings-405 points

Troops

3x Tyranid Warriors with Lash Whip and Bonesword, 2x Deathspitters and a Venom Cannon. They have Adrenal Glands and Toxin Sacs-190 points

3x Tyranid Warriors with Lash Whip and Bonesword, 2x Deathspitters and a Venom Cannon. They have Adrenal Glands and Toxin Sacs-190 points

Fast Attack

Harpy with twin linked Heavy Venom Cannons-170 points

Harpy with twin linked Heavy Venom Cannons-170 points

Heavy Support

Tyrannofex-has a Rupture Cannon and the Adrenal Glands, Toxin Sacs and Regenration upgrades-315 points

Tyrannofex-has a Rupture Cannon and the Adrenal Glands, Toxin Sacs and Regenration upgrades-315 points

Tyrannofex-has a Rupture Cannon and the Adrenal Glands, Toxin Sacs and Regenration upgrades-315 points

Total-2500 points and a nice 13 models!


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

scscofield said:


> I always have wanted to do the opposite with my lists
> 
> Njal Runic TDA
> 
> ...


Pity you typed the unit out 7 times instead of 6...:grin:


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh, do you mean which army has the least amount of available casts, or which army is usually the smallest? Like Deathwing or something.


And Stephen Newmans nid list is hilarious. Imagine bringing that to a tournament and hearing what people have to say. xD


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

TheKingElessar said:


> Pity you typed the unit out 7 times instead of 6...:grin:


Lack of sleep c/p for the win, was wondering why it seemed like less 'other' units than before


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

There was a mis-type .... I wrote 2445 instead of 2145.

Here is the 2145 list:
Astorath
3 man DC TH/TH with a decked out LR
3 man DC TH/TH with a decked out LR
3 Thunder Guppies with Missiles EA, ... all decked out as well

Completely legal army but would be shit on the table.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

MidnightKid333 said:


> And Stephen Newmans nid list is hilarious. Imagine bringing that to a tournament and hearing what people have to say. xD


I think I'd cry, if I saw someone seriously take 5 MCs that cost over 300 points each and had no Invuls...


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

SGMAlice said:


> Aye it would be. And if the player wasn't restricted by the FoC, as in Apocalypse, you could add the '1 Death Company Dread for every 5 Death Company' that is allowed in the Codex. So thats another 36 models... All of them Blenders on Legs...
> 
> Alice


I played apoc with 120 death company, 6 death company dreads, astorath, 2 land raiders, 3 storm ravens, 4chaplains, lemartes, and death company tycho. It was awesome. Astorath, all the dreads, and about 30 dc died in the first turn. Then I commenced to clearing the table. ended up killing two titans, about thirty elder walkers, and tons of troops.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Smallest number of minis for a game you say? HQ, 2 combat squads of marines and a Titan of the appropriate point value. Literally seen this, 12 minis and done.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=101861

That's where we competed for smallest army title.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Creon said:


> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=101861
> 
> That's where we competed for smallest army title.


OIIIIIIIIIIO Won with a 10 man BA list, i provided the 'how to'.

Alice


----------

